# Best price landline provider



## suicra05 (30 Sep 2014)

Hi,

Is Eircom the only company that offers a landline only service? I am not interested in broadband or TV package etc just a landline. 

Thanks in advance,

JR


----------



## Lightning (30 Sep 2014)

Vodafone, UPC and Sky also do landline services. It is not clear from any of their websites if you can get a landline without broadband. You could ring these 3 providers.


----------

